# flexi-sign 8 driver for epson 1400??



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

i use flexi-sign 8 pro.....so i can use the rip...to print out seperations for positives to burn screens...i just got my 1400...but dont see the 1400 in the list of epson printers...so how can i set it up to print and rip..????


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

isnt that for cutting?


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> isnt that for cutting?


actually no....it's for what ever you use it for.....i do vinyl graphics...digital printing....and i use it for business card lay-outs....it's great for t-shirt art...and color seperations....and flexi 8 pro..has RIP,...and is alot easier and faster then photoshop...illustrator...,well at least for me...so want to se the RIP to print out seps...an halftones....


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

you cant...the smallest printer supported by Flexi is the 4880.


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

.....To make halftones? For screen printing? Are you sure that RIP is what your looking for. I use flexi to print plates as well, spot colors. So you are telling me that Flexi can control the size of the dot as well.


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

Spot_Worker said:


> .....To make halftones? For screen printing? Are you sure that RIP is what your looking for. I use flexi to print plates as well, spot colors. So you are telling me that Flexi can control the size of the dot as well.


i was thinking i need a rip to print my art out in seperations....and what i really want is when i use the gradient tool in flexi ...for my psitives to come out in a gradient halftone ...so how can i do that????


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

The older ver of flexi had a separate RIP program for printing with large inkers. This RIP is more a big Print driver. It seems that they have put the RIP into the software now. The RIP that you hear about is to control dot size and ink used to make a dark plate. I've not seen it in the program as of yet for halftones(dots) control. I will look more though.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Flexi will print halftones to certain epsons- like the 3000. I'm not sure about the 1400 or 1800. Flexi 8 kinda works with the 3000, couldn't get it to do right with the 4800. Flexi 7 will print halftones to the 3000. May just be in the drivers in flexi.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I have talked with the Flexi guys...an older version could work, i dont know that...but i know 8 wont with a 1400...Flexi is a RIP...but mostly for color. They have a thing on their website for halftones...wont work for me! i have 8.5


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

LogoDaddy said:


> I have talked with the Flexi guys...an older version could work, i dont know that...but i know 8 wont with a 1400...Flexi is a RIP...but mostly for color. They have a thing on their website for halftones...wont work for me! i have 8.5


is there any way can find out if an older version would work?.....or can i just download ghostscript..????


----------



## Fryblade (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey i have the same problem with my flexi 8.1 & my epson 1400.
I also have signgo pro a $300 program & my epson works with it.
its sorda sad a cheap $300 program will rip & cut but the $2000 flexi will not.
I use mine for T-Shirt transfers.
If anybody knows how to install the epson 1400 into flexi how about posting it, thanks!


----------



## 3dgraphix (Sep 1, 2008)

SOBER said:


> i use flexi-sign 8 pro.....so i can use the rip...to print out seperations for positives to burn screens...i just got my 1400...but dont see the 1400 in the list of epson printers...so how can i set it up to print and rip..????


 Ok, the first thing you need to do is install the Epson 1400 on to your computer. Then open the production manager in Flexisign pro. Then click on add setup. Select color printers at the bottom. Then in the manufactures list, click on desktop printers. You should then see the Epson 1400. Boom! You are in bussiness!


----------



## ivanbperez (Sep 15, 2012)

3dgraphix thank you very much, you have really made my day. I was searching for that answer for 4 hours my head hurts now. Thank you very much again.


----------

